# Nina Garcia Quarterly Co. Trades and Swaps



## Babs28 (Jul 5, 2014)

Since people are looking for Nina Garcia specific trades and swaps, let's put them here so they are all in one place!!


----------



## artlover13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Before attempting trades, I'd rather sell my box all together.

The variations I received are:

light yellow/white shark clutch with tan raffia

white shoe

orange-scented Nest candle

palm tree clutch

little liar CK lipstick. 

Purchase price ($100)

plus $12 shipping. 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 5, 2014)

If anyone wants my entire box, please PM me as well. 

These are the variations in my box:

Gray clutch with white plexiglass fish, with green raffia (like a lime green)

Palm tree clutch

Black shoe

CK lipstick in "Entice"

Formula X/Sephora nail polish in Push the Limits

Nest candle in Vanilla Orchid &amp; Almond

Red Flower hand &amp; face towelette in italian blood orange

Selling it for $100, shipping will be about $10, depending on your location.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 5, 2014)

Wanting to swap the lipstick for another color.

Have the CK LIPSTICK in Little Liar, a really pretty red, but I don't wear red.

Looking for any other color.

And it's gone.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 5, 2014)

Want to swap:

Hat

Shark clutch (mine is black and white)

Decorative Melissa shoe - the White architectural one

Otterbox code

Palm Tree clutch

I also have the Cargo palatte and sunglasses from the Coco Rocha stuff along with some Popsugar stuff to trade, so feel free to ask if you are looking for more!


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm willing to trade my iPhone case.  PM me with what you are willing to trade.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm looking for the Koku Pouches. Let me know if DM if you have any.  I have loads of things to trade.


----------



## theresah1013 (Jul 6, 2014)

Available for trade:

Hat
Shark clutch in Blue with Yellow Raffia and Plexiglass Shark

Gold Melissa shoe
Otterbox code
Palm Tree clutch

Looking for items from previous Nina Garcia and PSMH boxes,especially:

Resort box turkish towel

Rachel Zoe knot ring

Philosophy Time in a Bottle

Jurlique serum


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 6, 2014)

Swapped!


----------



## betsye (Jul 6, 2014)

Available for trade:

White Melissa shoe

Koku pouch (fish decoration on black with yellow raffia)

Please PM with what you are willing to trade. 

Thanks!


----------



## sayswhoo (Jul 7, 2014)

Available for trade:
Hat
Black Melissa shoe


Want:
Gold Melissa shoe
Or anything else you might want to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a few other things up for trade on my trade list too.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Available for trade:

Koku Pouch - pink w/ white shark

Hat

White shoe

Earbuds (if the trade is really good - lol!)

Want:

Makeup pallets

Jewelry

Books


----------



## tulosai (Jul 7, 2014)

Want to trade or sell cheap:

Koku clutch.  Navy blue with shark

muito cool hat

otterbox case

the beach pouch thingy

the formula x polish

oribe texturizing spray


----------



## penny13 (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking to sell the whole thing! Just PM me =)


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looking to trade my otterbox code.

Want:

Nina's book

Book from popsugar

Two faced pallete from popsugar

Lip products


----------



## feverof103 (Jul 8, 2014)

Totally new here, but I have the Otterbox code that I'd love to swap (I have a 5c, boo).

Want:

Jurlique serum

Tarte lip/cheek stains

Jewelry

And I love indie nail polish!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 8, 2014)

Want:
~Pink / Red MELISSA shoes
 

I have tons of stuff to trade.  Just let me know what you are looking for!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 9, 2014)

feverof103 said:


> Totally new here, but I have the Otterbox code that I'd love to swap (I have a 5c, boo).


I heard you can use the code to get a 5c otterbox, just not the pretty NG one!


----------



## artlover13 (Jul 9, 2014)

artlover13 said:


> Before attempting trades, I'd rather sell my box all together.
> 
> The variations I received are:
> 
> ...


This is gone now.


----------



## feverof103 (Jul 10, 2014)

feverof103 said:


> Totally new here, but I have the Otterbox code that I'd love to swap (I have a 5c, boo).
> 
> Want:
> 
> ...


I don't know how to edit my post but the Otterbox is gone.  I have the Ella earbuds if anyone is interested!


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi! I've been a long time fan and lurker on MUT. I finally decided to sign up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have an Otterbox code to trade as I can't use it myself. Open to anything at this point, try me.


----------



## shabs (Jul 10, 2014)

Have:

Spenglish muito cool Hat

KokubFish clutch in grey with green Raffia

White Melissa shoe ornament

Otterbox code

Palm Tree clutch

Sephora formula x nail polish

Looking for:

Resort turkish towel

Too faced eyeshadow palette

Frends earbuds

Dermasuri exfoliating mitt

Philosophy Time in a Bottle

Oribe texturizing spray


----------



## missemiee (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't receive this box but I am interested in swapping for the Otterbox code.

I have a TON of stuff on my trade list. Just let me know if anyone is interested in swapping something from my list or I have a lot of stuff in my stash that isn't on my list yet...so just let me know what kinds of things you are interested in and I will see if i have something you will like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Jul 11, 2014)

I've got the following available for trade from this box:

Muito Cool Hat

Nest Candle - Grapefruit

Melissa Shoe - Pink

Formula X Polish - Push the Limits

CK Lipstick - Kiss It (Hot Pink)

Koku Pouch - Blue w/ White Shark, Yellow Raffia

Palm Tree pouch

Ella Earbuds


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 11, 2014)

I am also interested in swapping for the otterbox code. I didn't get this box, but I have lots of stuff to trade on my list or let me know what you are interested in.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking for a LEFT gold Melissa shoe.


----------



## polarama (Jul 12, 2014)

From this box, I have to trade:

-right MELISSA gold shoe

-Otterbox Code

-Oribe texturizing spray

-Ella earbuds

I'm looking for

-more Red Flower towelettes

-Graphic Image notebooks (either from NGQ2 or from PopSugar).

-turkish towels from either PSMH June or Resort


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 14, 2014)

Looking to trade my Koku pouch.  Mine is yellow with tan raffia + shark, looking for black with any color raffia + shark.


----------



## juliewomack (Jul 14, 2014)

From this box I have to trade:

the hat

pink with white fringe shark clutch

white shoe

bamboo candle

Little Liar CK lipstick...wished it was a different color (this one looks like a BRIGHT red)

PM with requests for swaps!

I have just signed up so I will be posting many more things from other boxes I have too


----------



## Jackbox (Jul 14, 2014)

I have an otterbox code to trade.  FYI....I am in Canada but am open to offers.  PM if you would like to swap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## milksun (Jul 19, 2014)

I've got an otterbox code available! I will gladly DM the code if we can work out something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!!


----------



## lekendra (Jul 20, 2014)

I am dying to get my hands on the otter box case and the Ella Frends Earbuds heres my trade list

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133406-kendras-trade-list/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 21, 2014)

lekendra said:


> I am dying to get my hands on the otter box case and the Ella Frends Earbuds heres my trade list
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133406-kendras-trade-list/


I have both, but you're asking for high end. do you have anything high end that isn't showing on your trade list?

Actually have 2 otterbox codes now.


----------



## lekendra (Jul 24, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I have both, but you're asking for high end. do you have anything high end that isn't showing on your trade list?
> 
> Actually have 2 otterbox codes now.


I just have the "high end" beauty products. Two bottles of Jurlique herbal recovery serum, bottle of Kai perfume oil, and St. Tropez Dispenser from Popsugar. But other than those, just the random nail polishes and makeup. Hoping someone out there might be a fragrance fan, as I am not.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 24, 2014)

lekendra said:


> I just have the "high end" beauty products. Two bottles of Jurlique herbal recovery serum, bottle of Kai perfume oil, and St. Tropez Dispenser from Popsugar. But other than those, just the random nail polishes and makeup. Hoping someone out there might be a fragrance fan, as I am not.


Ok, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Makes sense re: fragrances. It's always tough when someone else selects those for us in our boxes. I have those already.  If you come across anything else, let me know.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 24, 2014)

Spenglish muito cool Hat

Koku Fish pouch in navy with light blue raffia

Palm Tree clutch

Sephora formula x nail polish in Push the Limits

Joico K-Pak Instense Hydrator

Frends earphones (for the right item)

CK one lipstick in Entice

Otterbox Code

Black Melissa shoe ornament

Clearly, I am not quite the right demographic for this one.


----------



## lekendra (Jul 24, 2014)

I also have a cate and chloe April "Open Up" pearl pendant necklace to trade


----------



## Sherr (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi,

What I have and don't want:
 
- Spenglish muito cool Hat
- Koku (white) shark clutch in yellow with tan Raffia
- Gold Melissa RIGHT shoe ornament
- Otterbox code
- Palm Tree clutch
- CK Lipstick - SpeakEasy (deep red)
- Formula X Polish - Push the Limits (dark coral)
NOTE:  I have way too many nail polishes I don't want, for someone who may want them.
I'm looking for:

- turkish towel from PSMH Resort 2014

- hat from July 2014 PSMH


----------



## Sherr (Jul 29, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Hi,
> 
> What I have and don't want:
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2014)

Curious if any HAS a left gold shoe.  Do they exist?  I have a right one.  Some others built pairs out of these.  I would trade for one, if they did.  I have tons of stuff.


----------



## polarama (Aug 13, 2014)

polarama said:


> From this box, I have to trade:
> 
> -right MELISSA gold shoe
> 
> ...


Updated.


----------



## lns02 (Nov 5, 2014)

To trade (all items are unworn) from the first box:

-"fur" stole

- baublebar bracelet

- ear cuff

Looking for: Try me!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

Just a little heads up:  Makeup Talk is undergoing a little bit of a renovation, mainly in the subs section, so some companies are getting their very own forums!  Quarterly is one of these companies.  If you are reading this post, it has been relocated (or will be in about thirty seconds).  Thanks!


----------



## Andi B (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm looking for the Rue Gembon earrings/ear jackets from NGQ04 in the "Mette Gold" design, or something similar. 

I have many items I can offer in trade, including new Olivia + Joy and other name brand purses from Little Black Bag (with tags, $98 retail, several styles), new/unworn clothing items from Golden Tote (size medium), lots of different full size Memebox (korean beauty/skincare) items, Julep nail polishes and beauty products, and other PopSugar and FabFitFun items.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 1, 2014)

EDIT: wrong thread:  considering keeping my box.  Would trade

hat

black bag

earrings w/ pearl straight backing. 

if not, would be seeking 337 Pantone mug


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

I want to trade/sell these following items from the box:

RGB Nail Polish in Deep ($18)

Deux Lux Bag in Black ($75) 

Pantone Mug ($20)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Trading: 

RGB Nail Polish in Deep ($18)

Deux Lux Bag in Black ($75- can sell for 35)

Pantone mug in 549 ($20)


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> EDIT: wrong thread: considering keeping my box. Would trade
> 
> hat
> 
> ...


If you keep it, I would be interested in trading for the earring . Thanks


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> EDIT: wrong thread:  considering keeping my box.  Would trade
> 
> hat
> 
> ...


If you keep it, I am interested in the hat!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 4, 2014)

I would love to trade my gray fringe purse for a Paris hat for my sister. She went crazy over mine &amp; I'd love to surprise her. I have other PS items too -- PM me if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 4, 2014)

I would like to sell my navy/cranberry bag for $40 shipped (that is what I paid for someone else's black one) or trade it for some Rue Gembon earrings or other face goo or shiny pretty things.

Also looking to buy or trade for more Rue Gembon earrings; make me an offer!  I especially want the pearl ones with the gold horn, but I love most of the variants I have seen and would love to amass a collection.


----------



## AngieSky (Dec 15, 2014)

lns02 said:


> To trade (all items are unworn) from the first box:
> 
> -"fur" stole
> 
> ...


HII I would love to trade with you for the ear cuff and fur stole, I have a lot of stuff from previous PopSugar regular and limited edition box. plus Loot crate and other sephora items, just ask

I have the brokedown scarf,tilo scraf, argan face serum,jurlique serum..the salt hair spray.. Turkish wrap from regular month..smashbox double end eyeliner..the gold flat shoe from NIna Box 3 and Mizfit box 4 items..Just ask.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2014)

Now *I* really want the NGQ01 ear cuff and fur stole...would anyone happen to have them sitting around, collecting dust?  Willing to pay cold, hard cash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 18, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Now *I* really want the NGQ01 ear cuff and fur stole...would anyone happen to have them sitting around, collecting dust?  Willing to pay cold, hard cash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have to say I love the stole. bought that box for someone else and they love it too.


----------



## Erin Oldfield (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm looking for a trade/sell for the navy and burgundy fringe bag. Would be happy to trade for one of the other colors or best offer! 19fksc2tl6wc3kw1hb18la0p

Thanks!


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm looking for the gray fringe bag and have the following brand new items to trade:

Urban Decay Naked 3 eyeshadow palette

Elizabeth Arden Untold Absolu Eau de Parfum 1.7 fl oz

Please PM me if interested, thanks!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 22, 2014)

I just got an iPhone 5S and am wondering if anyone used the NGQ03 otterbox code to get the Brazilian Pop case but isn't using.  Willing to send $$ via paypal or trade from my list. 

EDIT: I no longer need this, thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 22, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just got an iPhone 5S and am wondering if anyone used the NGQ03 otterbox code to get the Brazilian Pop case but isn't using.  Willing to send $$ via paypal or trade from my list.


i have a couple. 2 are brazilian and 1 is pink


----------



## bleuberries (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking for the Jack Vartanian ear cuff! Would love to trade or pay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 13, 2015)

I have the Brazilian Otter Box case for an iphone 5S, I bought it for my daughter and she never wanted it.  Up for tradesies!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 13, 2015)

Looking for PK Elastisizer.  Can buy or I've got tons of trades, just NOT on my list-seriously the list needs to be re-done! :lol:


----------



## BratzFan (May 13, 2015)

sigh.....I wish I would've bought this box!  I recently got a new hairstyle and have started using more hair products consistently. even though the CFDA popsugar box was questionable, Nina's last box was the one that 'scared me straight.'


----------

